# Tawas Tips



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Heading up to cabin in Atlanta Friday morning. Fishing Presque Isle area Saturday but Will be detouring over to Tawas to fish Friday morning. Have not fished out of Tawas before. Looks like 5-7 mile run out to 50-70 fow? Will be running 2 downrigggers, 2 dipsies, a 3 and 6 color leadcore behind planers, and mini dipsies off planers. 

Will be running assortment of spin n glos, spoons, cranks, j plugs, and maybe even some crawler harnesses off the mini dipsies. (Really want to try to get a steelhead on one, think it can happen!)

Any tips appreciated.


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

Read through the Tawas thread in the reports forum, over 1100 posts and all the tips one could ask for. If you make it through the 2021 thread and still thirst for more, go back and read the 2020 thread. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

D-Fresh said:


> Read through the Tawas thread in the reports forum, over 1100 posts and all the tips one could ask for. If you make it through the 2021 thread and still thirst for more, go back and read the 2020 thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Certainly have been doing so. It's where I've came up with the information I originally posted. Fishery has changed from 2003 to 2021. Just some up to date information or even confirmation on my plan will catch fish. Sure it will anyhow, will be rotating baits, depths, areas until successful.


----------



## white whale (Apr 20, 2007)

Swampbuckster said:


> Certainly have been doing so. It's where I've came up with the information I originally posted. Fishery has changed from 2003 to 2021. Just some up to date information or even confirmation on my plan will catch fish. Sure it will anyhow, will be rotating baits, depths, areas until successful.


Not sure about the spin n glo's. Most of the lake trout are up towards Oscoda. Dark (black) spoons have been the go to color. Also have taken a good amount of steelies on orange stinger spoons with a 10 color. Don't forget slider to as they have been hot recently.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

white whale said:


> Not sure about the spin n glo's. Most of the lake trout are up towards Oscoda. Dark (black) spoons have been the go to color. Also have taken a good amount of steelies on orange stinger spoons with a 10 color. Don't forget slider to as they have been hot recently.


Sounds good. Have a third reel spooled with a 10 color. Sounds like I'll stay away from lake trout and focus on steelhead and other species.


----------



## white whale (Apr 20, 2007)

it's mostly a walleye, steelhead catch with a few Coho, Atlantics and even a some Kings thrown in. Heck, we even took a Whitefish on a rigger this year.
Good luck to you!


----------



## FishingJoe (Oct 26, 2001)

Swampbuckster said:


> Heading up to cabin in Atlanta Friday morning. Fishing Presque Isle area Saturday but Will be detouring over to Tawas to fish Friday morning. Have not fished out of Tawas before. Looks like 5-7 mile run out to 50-70 fow? Will be running 2 downrigggers, 2 dipsies, a 3 and 6 color leadcore behind planers, and mini dipsies off planers.
> 
> Will be running assortment of spin n glos, spoons, cranks, j plugs, and maybe even some crawler harnesses off the mini dipsies. (Really want to try to get a steelhead on one, think it can happen!)
> 
> Any tips appreciated.


I've been doing pretty well on Steelhead in the Presque Isle area. 70 - 90 fow, 3 - 5 colors of lead with mixed veggies. Also 150 copper with orange spoon. Downriggers near bottom with Spin 'n' glow for lakers. Good luck.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

FishingJoe said:


> I've been doing pretty well on Steelhead in the Presque Isle area. 70 - 90 fow, 3 - 5 colors of lead with mixed veggies. Also 150 copper with orange spoon. Downriggers near bottom with Spin 'n' glow for lakers. Good luck.


Yes, have been too. Weather was tough Sunday a.m. fished out of Rockport. Couldn't get out to fishy waters. Hooked one steelhead and lost it at the first drop between the 30' shore, and 30' shelf before the main dropoff


----------



## Bmk (Jan 11, 2019)

FishingJoe said:


> I've been doing pretty well on Steelhead in the Presque Isle area. 70 - 90 fow, 3 - 5 colors of lead with mixed veggies. Also 150 copper with orange spoon. Downriggers near bottom with Spin 'n' glow for lakers. Good luck.


This is what I have been using out of Tawas, 7 color lead off boards has been a consistent producer with a dark spoon. You never know what it will produce. Down riggers have been the slowest of all setups for me, but sliders as the other poster mentioned work some days. Slide divers off to the side seem to produce better for me than riggers. By the way do you ever fish out of the state harbor at Hammond Bay? Been trying to find some info on fishing there. Tight lines.


----------



## FishingJoe (Oct 26, 2001)

Bmk said:


> This is what I have been using out of Tawas, 7 color lead off boards has been a consistent producer with a dark spoon. You never know what it will produce. Down riggers have been the slowest of all setups for me, but sliders as the other poster mentioned work some days. Slide divers off to the side seem to produce better for me than riggers. By the way do you ever fish out of the state harbor at Hammond Bay? Been trying to find some info on fishing there. Tight lines.


Haven't been out of Hammond, so can't help you - sorry.


----------

